
Ask HN: Good examples of well written Rails code? - nullundefined
I&#x27;m trying to find some good examples of well written Rails code (CRUD apps, etc.) to review and try to improve my own abilities.<p>Does anyone have any examples of good&#x2F;solid Rails apps out there that are open source?
======
mtmail
The [https://github.com/openstreetmap/openstreetmap-
website](https://github.com/openstreetmap/openstreetmap-website) has its flaws
but it's the largest open source Rails code base I've seen. Actively
maintained.

------
dzolvd
nope. I am sure there are but the ones I worked one were (non-os) mvps that
kept getting new middleware and features bolted on until they were barely
sustainable and got ported to another language.

